# Capturing Online Training Video+Audio



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi Guys,


I will put it simple and sweet,

I am looking for a Video&Audio Capture tool to record the Training Videos (Not from Youtube though),  
I GoogleD' and found these Results


But, As I am new to this, need your views on the same for a "free" software (if it exists).

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 13, 2014)

OBS is a nice free tool that can "screen capture" or "window capture", maybe you can set it up to point to a website window..
AFAIK, its extremely fast when you use it with the Quicksync plugin (for intel proccys only)


----------



## nac (Aug 13, 2014)

I guess posted in a wrong section


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 14, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> OBS is a nice free tool that can "screen capture" or "window capture", maybe you can set it up to point to a website window..
> AFAIK, its extremely fast when you use it with the Quicksync plugin (for intel proccys only)


I hope it will capture both-Audio&Video Played and not just screenshots.




nac said:


> I guess posted in a wrong section


If the Mods see it as inappropriate, I would like to request them to move this thread to the relevant Section. : )


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 14, 2014)

nope, its a fully capable capture program, it can record/stream games, windows, videos etc etc


----------

